# Fix your eyes on Christ, not the circumstances!



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 10, 2011)

The following is an extract from the end of Robert Murray M'Cheyne's sermon entitled, "The Love of Christ."



> Whoever, then, would live a life of persevering holiness, let him keep his eye fixed on the Saviour. As long as Peter looked only to the Saviour, he walked upon the sea in safety, to go to Jesus; but when he looked around and saw the wind boisterous, he was afraid, and beginning to sink, cried, “Lord, save me!” Just so will it be with you. As long as you look believingly to the Saviour, who loved you, and gave Himself for you, so long you may tread the waters of life’s troubled sea, and the soles of your feet shall not be wet. But venture to look around upon the winds and waves that threaten you on every hand, and, like Peter, you begin to sink, and cry, “Lord, save me!” How justly, then, may we address to you the Saviour’s rebuke to Peter: “O thou of little faith, wherefore didst thou doubt?” Look again to the love of the Saviour, and behold that love which constrains you to live no more to yourself, but to Him that died for you and rose again.


----------

